# Powerheads



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey guys I have read a lot of you putting powerheads in your tanks. I am about to get a new 90g and was wondering if you recommend getting a powerhead? If so, what brand and type as I am unexperienced with this equipment.

-xenon


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I use one Marineland Peguin 1140 on both my 75 and my new 90. I like the adjustability of this model as well as the 300GPH out put.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon,
I used an ac802 on my 75, puts out 400 gph and I want more. I now have the 802 on my 125 and am planning on upgrading to a 900 gph model. I will probably go with a rio brand, although I have never tried one, I have heard good things about them.
hope this helps.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Quick question, I direct my ph's in the same path as the overflow on my biowheels. Should I have one running long ways across the tank? Do you guys submerse, or hang on the back of the tank?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good question, anyone know...?









Does anyone know a good place i can buy a powerhead online for cheap?!!?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

i dont hang them, i submerge, stick to the side so it points the length of the tank. Check out bigalsonline.com or drsfostersmith.com both have good prices on everything fish.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Does that disrupt your hangons in any way?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

as far as the thread started goes I would recomend getting a powerhead for your P's especially if they are RBP's this make them more active than if kept in still current waters...also this will make sure that exceess foods and waste are cycled in the tank untill picked up by filtration...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for the advice, Im definatly gonna pick one up.


----------

